# El Salvador - Rave Coffee



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi all,

has anyone tried this one yet. In my search for the perfect coffee bean I think I may have found it or if not very close to it!

Good strong dark coffee but with a very heavy biscuit taste - not the hazlenut type of coffee I was originally looking for but hell this is more than good enough.

Anyway if you've never tied the El Savador one yet then give it a try - I'm hoping you will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

U drinking it as espresso ?

With milk ?

Brewed ?


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Sorry yeah it helps if I add a little info









With milk - not sure what you mean by brewed (US for filtered?) - if so then no I'm using a Rancilio Sylvia V3.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ta ..

So latte type drinks

Sugar ? Syrup ?

( 3rd wave inquisition tonight .l.)


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

No problems







- other than the milk it's straight. Did try mixing some hazlenut syrup but it is more than good enough on its own.

As an aside I've now tried every (except roasting my own) single origin bean type from Rave and its a close finish between the El Salvador and the Columbian Suarez with the ES just winning; though that is my personal taste others may differ.


----------



## kwuntsun (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm using the El Salvador Bosque Lya now. With milk, I did get some hazelnut flavours. I like this one!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

This one?

http://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/green-coffee/products/el-salvador-bosque-lya-green-coffee

Is the biscuit taste strong?

Needing a biscuit taste for a blend i want to put together.


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

It was definitely strong enough for me to notice and read the back of the bag as I wasn't expecting the taste. Just ended the Italian Job stuff and moved onto the next bag so it was a very pleasant surprise.


----------

